# Painting on a 1998 115 Evinrude



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

After 3 days of prepping and priming Tom Kennedy came over and painted the engine for me. The paint is Awlcraft 2000 dark blue metallic. The boat will be kept on a lift so the Awlcraft will do just fine. Especially if we add clear coat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That will give you a nice look that is totally unachievable out of a spray bomb can.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

You should see the cowling. :thumbup:


----------

